# DIY tank divider?



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

I have a ten gallon that I am not using any more and I was considering splitting it and keeping my King and Crowntail males in there. The king is currently in a 5 gallon and the CT in a 2.5. I want the CT to have a bit more room and save the 5 gallon for a male i'm getting from NIB.
I've looked through a few sites talking about some dividers but all of them have had bad reviews or people stating that they don't work.
Is there any good website you all can point me to that has a step by step to make one?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think there is a sticky around here somewhere. I'll see if I can find it or maybe someone else might find it first.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is the link. 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

You can also take the same design in the link and put java moss between two pieces of craft mesh, and then the fish wont be able to see eachother. :3


----------

